# Canadian Pacific's Holiday/Christmas Train Video



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

This is pretty cool video!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think it'd be so fun to decorate a train, or locomotive, knowing all that electricity is available!!! I assume they used generators for all those cars??


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> I think it'd be so fun to decorate a train, or locomotive, knowing all that electricity is available!!! I assume they used generators for all those cars??


I have no idea on the generators. I didn't hear any. The train plays Christmas music as it travels between stops. It is 14 cars long and uses all LED lighting, so I would assume that the locomotive provides enough power for everything.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Cool train.!


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> I think it'd be so fun to decorate a train, or locomotive, knowing all that electricity is available!!! I assume they used generators for all those cars??


You could say all modern trains are giant generators


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, there are one or two actual generator cars.

The locomotive used is not equipped to supply power to the rest of the train.


----------

